# ATTN EVERYBODY



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I was just at home depot the other day and saw they now carry these self test kits for your tap water. IT WOULD BE VALUABLE INFORMATION FOR EVERY FISH KEEPER TO KNOW.

The test kits tell you:
PH
Alkalinity
Chlorine
Hydrogen Sulfate
Copper
Nitrates
Nitrites
Iron

They look like this:









And are 10$ or something... includes 2 tests!

Its good to know what you are adding to your tanks! Many tank related problems could be from whats in your water....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have used a pool test kit on tap water before.
You'd be surprised at the readings.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> I have used a pool test kit on tap water before.
> You'd be surprised at the readings.


I am on a well, and get to see the detailed print out of the well analysis... but most people dont want to spend that kind of money, or spend money for the print out years after the test...

Its nice that its available for 10$, and simple to do and understand

And most people dont think that problems could be coming form the water itself... or think to test it initially


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ægir said:


> I was just at home depot the other day and saw they now carry these self test kits for your tap water. IT WOULD BE VALUABLE INFORMATION FOR EVERY FISH KEEPER TO KNOW.
> 
> The test kits tell you:
> PH
> ...


Yeah bought this exact product 6 plus years ago
Definitely useful!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's pretty cool to know.

You can also call your city's water supply and ask for a complete printout for no charge.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this product as accurate as aquarium test kits or better?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ATTENTION EVERYBODY! MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR UNDIVIDED ATTENTION!

YOU CAN NOW TEST YOUR WATER!

I REPEAT: YOU CAN NOW TEST YOUR WATER!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ lol

I am also on a well and have our tap water tested every 3 months for free with the health unit. I never drink the water but the dogs and fish use it often so its better to be safe than sorry. Good to know that this test is available at Home Depot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> ATTENTION EVERYBODY! MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR UNDIVIDED ATTENTION!
> 
> YOU CAN NOW TEST YOUR WATER!
> 
> I REPEAT: YOU CAN NOW TEST YOUR WATER!!!


There Poisoning the Waterin' Hole !!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just thought it was kinda funny... the thread title...

"ATTN EVERYBODY"

Like it was some direly important, urgent news report!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I just thought it was kinda funny... the thread title...
> 
> "ATTN EVERYBODY"
> 
> Like it was some direly important, urgent news report!


Well how many people know whats in their tap water?

I would be willing to bet most have never looked at it, or thought about it because they assume "water conditioner" will take everything out.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah man, I know... and it's a good thread.

Just hackin' on ya, that's all.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that makes things a bit more convenient. I am going to be boarding this train.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

It looks pretty useful.
I'd be interested in knowing what exactly is in my water, for the sake of curiosity.

I think a lot of people don't test their tap water extensively, because regardless of what is in it, it still doesn't change the fact that it's what's available.
I hate to say it, and I kind of don't want to know what's in mine, because even if it does suck, I don't have the option of bringing in 50+ gallons a week.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

arok3000 said:


> It looks pretty useful.
> I'd be interested in knowing what exactly is in my water, for the sake of curiosity.
> 
> I think a lot of people don't test their tap water extensively, because regardless of what is in it, it still doesn't change the fact that it's what's available.
> I hate to say it, and I kind of don't want to know what's in mine, because even if it does suck, *I don't have the option of bringing in 50+ gallons a week.*


No but you have the option of setting up a simple inline filter holding a sediment, and carbon filter, or a RO/DI system that will take anything coming from your tap, and make it far better quality. It just depends how bad your water is, and whats in it...

Home depot even sells inline filters that would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

First thing I did when I moved from the countery where I always had well water to in town with tap water was test the water. I could smell the chlorine to begin with. I had a inline filter installed and I havnt had to treat the water before a change. Good idea to test your water periodically anyway.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm gonna pick one of these up. I always tested the water with the ph, nitrate, ammonia kits but this gives more info on the water


----------

